# Natural Beauty......



## Becky (Jul 2, 2009)

Two gorgeous horses!

These two horses are heading overseas to Germany this summer and the buyer wanted to see them photographed 'naturally'. She's seen the pro pics and wanted to see if the horses are quality horses, naturally. I think they are! Harts Tip Top Flash 16 yrs old, top 3 pictures and WeeOkies Cool Dudes Parisienne, 5 yrs old, bottom 3 pictures. Pictured straight out of the pasture with just a bath and a trim.


----------



## Tami (Jul 2, 2009)

Yep, you are right.....two GORGEOUS horses.


----------



## Watcheye (Jul 2, 2009)

:bye-sad



I feel like a lot of my favorites are going overseas lately. Tip Top Flash has always been one of my favorite horses. What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 2, 2009)

They should be so pleased with those two handsome boys!


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 2, 2009)

very nice horses.

I have Always loved Harts Tip Top Flash.i Wish I could have gotten he. He is very nice stud.He has nice foals.

I have watch him over the years. I am so happy for the new owner, but sad for me.

He is a dream come true for the new owners I am sure. He would be a dream come to for me.

Keep us posted on them.

safe travel sweet minis.


----------



## 5StarRanch (Jul 2, 2009)

Very nice horses! The buyer should be proud. I knew Tip Top Flash's sire really well. He reminds me a lot of him. I actually showed him a few times. What a cool horse he was and his son looks just as good.


----------



## Leeana (Jul 2, 2009)

Beautiful Becky!!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 2, 2009)

There is nothing prettier then to see horse pictures done naturally...stunning minis.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 2, 2009)

They are awesome boys!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 2, 2009)

Some lucky people in Germany will be so very thrilled with them both

how georgeous


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 2, 2009)

They are awesome boys!!


----------



## Becky (Jul 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. I wanted to add that Parisienne is a mare and is vet checked in foal to Redrock Magic Maker for 2010. Should be an outstanding, colorful foal! The first Magic Maker baby to head overseas.





Parisienne is a paternal sister to Little Was-h-i-t-a-s Freckels Playboy, 2008 AMHA World Grand Champion Jr Gelding.


----------



## miniwhinny (Jul 8, 2009)

OHMYGOSH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What can it say


----------



## wingnut (Jul 8, 2009)

Both are GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------

